# hello All and quick question



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am been following this forum for quite a while as I was close to moving to dubai a few times over the last year. It has been a great source of information.

Its looking like I will actually move this time, I have been over in Dubai a couple of times in last months.

I am looking at accomodation areas at the moment, I do want to be close(ish) to office area but also want to be near a quiet beach ( also for my wife when she comes)

I would like to ask for advice if its not too much trouble

In terms of living in Palm Jumeirah for example and working in Deira City Centre or in DIFC, will this be a crazy commute each day?

I am no stranger to sitting in traffic, how bad could it get each way?, Also I would be using Taxi for an extended while, I may get around to car at some stage, but will be taxi for a good while, around 50 AED per trip a fair estimate?

the main reason for Palm Jumeirah is that an agency showed me a furnished serviced 1/2 bed ( well they probably change and make the bed and thats prob it!) and it was nice, though I would try to get a better deal as I do not want to overpay.


Also there was a residents beach etc which my wife could use when I am working ( when its not mad hot months) as she would not be driving when she is over, and it seemed that there are a lot of facilities within the accomodation

is this feasible, or can any one suggest somewhere else to look?, I also was in downtown, apartment was ok, but pool was empty of water and across the road and did not seem so much to do within walking distance. 

Also had a look at the LOFT area, alright , a bit white and unfinished.

Also do any supermarkets deliver, can you order weekly shopping online?

Cheers 

St Arthur


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Commute from Palm Jumeirah to Deira wouldn't be too bad as you'll be going against the main flow of the traffic, but allow for a bit more than AED 50 each way, esp if you do get stuck in traffic. 

I would say there is a lot more to do near Downtown than on the Palm, The Palm has a handful of shops and cafes but that's really it. Living on a beach sounds good, but honestly, after a while it become less interesting. You'd have to drive to get anywhere with a decent supermarket and shops, whereas these are all closer to Downtown. I have never heard of a 'Loft area'. Where is that development?

No major supermarkets have a delivery service, although some smaller ones may deliver a few things I have come across ones that offer a supposed online delivery service but haven't tried them as produce choice was just too small.

-


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

hmmm since you are looking at 1 or 2 bedroom stuff, Jumeirah villas are out, which could have been ideal for you since they would have been closer to where you work and yet be 5 minutes from the Jumeirah beach.

Elphaba is right with respect to commuting from Palm..you will be going against the tidal flow, so you should be okay. 

I would however, also recommend JBR or certain other parts of the marina which are near to the beach. 

Elphaba...by the Loft area I am assuming he is referring the to THE LOFTs which is a project in Downtown facing the burj.

Well quite a few grocery stores deliver but none of the big hypers do...the largest one which delivers so far that I have seen is Al-maya. You'll find atleast three supermarkets delivering in the Marina (there's Al-Maya, fourays, and one little convenient store in Al-futtaim towers or is it Al-fattan...oh well the towers which sorta resemble the emirates towers and stand right in the middle of JBR).


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The Lofts in Downtown Burj Dubai,

the swimming pool and gym is all finished...

Are you talking about executive Towers?

Makes more sense living in Downtown if your working in Deira and DIFC,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

marc said:


> The Lofts in Downtown Burj Dubai,
> 
> the swimming pool and gym is all finished...
> 
> ...


Sorry for hijacking the thread for a bit.
But, Marc, do you have any opinion on the Executive Towers? Seems like there are good bargains to be had.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Many Thanks; I think I will start to look for some place closer to Deira/DIFC area.

Though the Marina would be a longer commute and there are more shops etc there?

How far are the LOFTs from Deira/DIFC to commute? It will be by taxi probably always, or to walk when it’s not too warm?
Is there a metro stop going to open there soon?

In terms of the LOFTs, I was in the building 2 weeks ago; yes I think the new towers. I seen the pool at the top outside, I am not sure if there is an indoor pool. The gym was not finished (or closed) when I was there so I did not see it. One thing, the lifts were really slow.

For the LOFTs, are there many things in walking distance?, could we walk and do food shopping and eat out the odd time by walking?

Can anyone recommend a decent agent?, I am looking at dubrizzle as well

It does look like I will accept this offer and start in June at some stage. I have searched through the threads and I think my package is ok. Is it normal to always refuse the first time and try to get more?

My wife will also come, she is a primary school teacher, presently she is deputy head of a large primary school in Ireland (>20 classes), she has good experience I am going to search also on this area in terms of this subject, but are the decent british curr schools close enough to Downtown, or would I be better also looking for a place closer to the schools as well (I know they may be spread out), if anyone has any contacts or help on schools it would be really appreciated

I see there are some goods threads on Tax back home as well which I am going to read through, I am currently working and living last 10 years in Dublin but I am from the North of Ireland originally, so I have two different tax backgrounds, also my degree is from the UK but my marriage certificate is Ireland, do I need to go to two embassies for attest?


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Also generally, is the agents fee 5% of the total year cost of accomodation, and do you have to pay deposit, and if so what % of yearly amount

many thks to any one who helps and I will be more than happy to get the pints in when I come over


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Before you leave you need to contact the Tax Office, think the HQ is in Edinburgh, and fill out a form confirming that you will be zero tax rated. There will still be a monthly deduction for National insurance for the first 12 months that you are here and then that will stop too.

Agents fees are normally 5% which considering how little they actually do for you is a rip off, you will also need a 5% deposit as well. Rent is normally two cheques for the full amount paid up front but you may get a better deal with only one cheque. I wouldn`t live on the Palm as then you are stuck on the Palm and have to drive everywhere.Tralistically you`ll need to have a car here and the best way to start is just hiring one monthly before you decide to buy, petrol will be a pleasabt surprise as about 14 quid will fill the tank (unless of course you actually drive a Tank!)
I live in the Marina and wouldn`t live anywhere else. Plenty of places you can walk to, the best bit of beach and a good variety of supermarkets. It`s a bit further away from your work but the quality of life outside work is great!

Which part of the North are you from, I`m ex-Coleraine.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Grand thks, though I lived in the south of ireland for 10 years, so I will tell the Irish guys ( if anyone bothers to pick up the phone etc, they are a disaster

sorry for all these questions, Also any advice on the LOFTs would be great, ro downtown area in general

also anyone every dealt with these guys below?

dubailuxeryhomes?

5% is a lot for doing nothing, maybe I am in wrong game, though any suggestions where to live near Diera/DIFC is welcome, I want somewhere I can walk to shops etc. I understand that I will probably need to get my finger out at some stage and drive, its not that I am a bad driver, I always get lost, even in Dublin!, so lets say I will be using Taxi for an extended while, thats why any advice on where to live not to far from Diera is helpful

I think I will not consider the palm now, looks nice and all that but more for short term stays

How much per trip to Deira and DIFC ( the company moves there next year) from Marina then?, and how long in taxi?, also is metro feasible?

Whats the pints situation like in the Marina, ?

I am from County Down, A place called Portaferry, its a small village on the Ards


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

Since in the beginning you mentioned the beach...so Jumeiah villas would have been ideal for you...a decent one starts of at 200K...

But if you look at the combination of beach, shops...Marina is the place to be. Well Marina is about 20 minutes drive from DIFC and another 15 from Diera under normal traffic conditions...even lesser really early morning or really late at night and much much more if you get stuck in heavy traffic.

But since you are not planning to drive for the time being...Marina can be a hassle as their metros are not open yet (heard rumors of April and May) and if you stay near the beach, you will be far away from the metro stations...so it defeats the purpose.

Lofts I heard are good and so is old town within downtown...you won't get the beach but you will get the famous Dubai Mall (the largest in the world)...so you will have plenty of shops to walk to. Just check of the lofts location vs. proximity to Dubai Mall on the net (I know I have seen a downtown map).

You could also stay in Bur, middle of both (deira and DIFC), tons and tons of shops and ofcourse Metro...but no beach 

So if getting to your work place is priority...choose Downtown and you'll get shops as well

If you want beach and shops but can do a little juggling with getting to work...then choose Marina and in particular something like the JBR...(You get the beach, splended sea views and the jbr walk which has a lot of shops)...for getting to work, you can get a cab to either MOE metro station (cost you around 20 - 25 AED per trip) or to the Nakheel Harbour Towers station (cost you around 15 AED per trip)...

So there...hope I have confused you enough


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

very informative!, a bit of a champion post! I am not keen on a villa and 200K is a tad too much more than I want to spend, , its just my wife and myself at the most and sometimes just me!!. So I think an apartment is what we need. The beach is not really that important, and the end of the day a beach is a beach, so all in all 35 minutes to Diera from Marina normally, maybe that may discount the marina maybe.

I think the LOFTs and Downtown are the favorites at the moment by a nose, when you say close to shops, also close to supermarkets or somewhere where i can buy weekly food ( carry home walking in some bags or taxi if tired). I will resarch Bur as well

how fast does metro go?, how long would those trips take. Living in Downtown etc, would it be too far to walk to Diera? I think I was in the old town, are they the low level apartments and they are a sort of yellow?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

old town...yes they are the low rise, yellow colored apartments and very beautiful...

Downtown, well if you are near the Dubai Mall...you'll get Waitrose in it...quite a big hyper, depending on your building location you'll be able to walk back. But I find Waitrose to be a tad bit expensive when I compare it to Carre four.

In Bur you'll get standard old dubai style apartment blocks, but a spinneys or a choithram is at walking distance from almost anywhere.

Marina drive time 35 minutes in normal moving traffic is either in a taxi or your own car. 

Metro I guess moves at around 90-100 kmph and should take you around 35 minutes to Diera...station to station only.

Check apartments in barsha also, walking distance from Mall of the Emirates (it has a huge carrefour, a metro station and I guess the only mall which has a bar opening inside it thanks to Kempinski being a part of it)...rents are as low as 70K for a decent 2 bed with shared pools and gyms. Buildings are mostly new and lot of shops outside the mall as well which are opening up.

With barsha you can save your taxi trip to the metro (if you are close to MOE..which you should be as most buildings are near it)...quite a convenient place to live.

and no you cannot walk to diera from anywhere but diera itself...


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Cheers Oh!

yes the apartments were nice in the old town, but the pool was acrosss the road and was empty, do not really want to be crossing over a road in my speedos.. Is the Old town in Downtown?

I think Marina/Palm is too far for me. Also as my wife may teach at some point, and I know there are many schools etc, but would living in Barsha, bur, LOFTS etc make it really difficult to travel by taxi to a school, I mean are there any areas that I may like close to Diera/DIFC but for getting to a school may be any issue?, I need to trade that off as well.

And yes, i am going to get a map and look where all the areas are and stop being lazy!!, and also invesigate Bur more and also Barsha, silly qustion, what is MOE?

On the LOFTs, what area is that and does anyone know if shops etc are walking distance, the agency mumbled something about a metro stop due to open near it, but I never got the full gist of that.

the thing about the lofts I liked was pool was on roof, I like the idea of not leaving the building to go to the pool, any one know anything more about lofts

thanks once again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

MOE = Mall of Emirates


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> I see there are some goods threads on Tax back home as well which I am going to read through, I am currently working and living last 10 years in Dublin but I am from the North of Ireland originally, so I have two different tax backgrounds, also my degree is from the UK but my marriage certificate is Ireland, do I need to go to two embassies for attest?


Having just completed the process I hope I can be of help with the documentation anyway. For your Irish marriage cert. you call post to or call in person to the Department of Foreign Affairs, St Stephens Green, Dublin. I called in person and had my documents legalised in ten minutes. Costs 20 euro per document. For your Degree you can post to The Foreign & Commonwealth Office in Milton keynes. Go to the following web site for information British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home

I believe that Irish tax law is less complicated than UK law. If you have been paying tax in the republic you can apply to the tax office for a "split year tax" if you have been in the country for less than 180 days and you will not be resident for the following tax year. This means that you pay no tax on your earnings when you are abroad. Look up Revenue Homepage Redirection and in the search box insert" going to work abroad"

PM me if you have any other questions and I may be able to help.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello all and many thanks for the Info

I think I will aim to live in the Old town in Downtown near the Dubai Mall. And I think I will go for a decent 1 bed apartment and maybe move to 2 bed the year after. I will be looking to get this apartment in middle of July so I have time. 

I like the feel of the low rise complex and it seems nice in general and the metro stops are planed to open in April

Pmac 34 cheers for that advice, I will PM you if I have any further questions if its ok with you.

Are there ever any traditional Irish music sessions held in Dubai?, I mean old style music sessions with smoke and stout and whisky…


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Also, are there many pubs in Old town, will I be able to dander about and have the odd pint?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

St Arthur said:


> Also, are there many pubs in Old town, will I be able to dander about and have the odd pint?


Plenty of choice within a short drive/walk depending on exactly where you go for, sorry not familiar with the Lofts..


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> Also, are there many pubs in Old town, will I be able to dander about and have the odd pint?


well there's the address hotel next to Dubai Mall and then there's a very nice hotel within old town as well...so you should not have a problem.arty:


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Having just completed the process I hope I can be of help with the documentation anyway. For your Irish marriage cert. you call post to or call in person to the Department of Foreign Affairs, St Stephens Green, Dublin. I called in person and had my documents legalised in ten minutes. Costs 20 euro per document. For your Degree you can post to The Foreign & Commonwealth Office in Milton keynes. Go to the following web site for information British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home
> 
> Many thks,!! I just went up to Stephens green at lunch, For 2 documents, it took under 4 minutes, i did not even sit down!!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There's a sports bar called Nezesaussi in the Al Manzil Hotel in Old Town, quite casual, has a live band on some nights, decent pub food and definitely walking distance. They also have an outside area called the Courtyard which does snacks and shisha. 

Over the road (nearer Dubai Mall) you have The Address and The Palace, both have bars but a little pricier I think. There's also The Qamardeen which does a good wine and cheese night on Thursdays.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

pmac34 said:


> Having just completed the process I hope I can be of help with the documentation anyway. For your Irish marriage cert. you call post to or call in person to the Department of Foreign Affairs, St Stephens Green, Dublin. I called in person and had my documents legalised in ten minutes. Costs 20 euro per document. For your Degree you can post to The Foreign & Commonwealth Office in Milton keynes. Go to the following web site for information British Foreign & Commonwealth Office (FCO) Home
> 
> I believe that Irish tax law is less complicated than UK law. If you have been paying tax in the republic you can apply to the tax office for a "split year tax" if you have been in the country for less than 180 days and you will not be resident for the following tax year. This means that you pay no tax on your earnings when you are abroad. Look up Revenue Homepage Redirection and in the search box insert" going to work abroad"
> 
> PM me if you have any other questions and I may be able to help.



Hi Many Thanks

I have been to Department of Foreign Affairs, St Stephens Green and got my wedding cert and my wifes postgrad stamped and posted the lot of today (along with my Msc from belfast) to a company called Jenson express in London to sort the whole lot out and post back.


My questions are, 

(1) It seems like there is no need for a irish solicitor to sign the wedding cert and mywife postgrad,?? jenson said they will get a UK solicitor to verify my degree

(2) my wife is a primary school teacher, her postgrad which I am getting attested is written English lauguage ( from Uni Coll dublin), but her degree is written Gaeilge ( trinity university). So will she need both attested? and How do I get the degree officially translated etc, any Teachers from ireland on the forum?

She will not be coming to Dubai until start next year I hope

For my Bsc, I did not need as they said my Msc was in the same subject

cheers to all


----------

